
The Yes Men take on Apple - mjgoins
http://apple-cf.com/
======
Samuel_Michon
Apple requires all their suppliers to sign statements that the source
materials (such as minerals) they're selling are 'conflict free'.

However, according to Steve Jobs, there's no way to be 100% sure that the
materials aren't from the Congo or other war zones. Apple has no technique to
inspect minerals and find out which mine they came from.

Source: [http://www.zdnet.com/blog/apple/jobs-no-way-to-be-sure-
iphon...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/apple/jobs-no-way-to-be-sure-iphone-
minerals-are-conflict-free/7377)

~~~
reitzensteinm
"Yes. We require all of our suppliers to certify in writing that they use
conflict few materials. "

That's quite an unfortunate typo!

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I'd say that's definitive proof that Steve Jobs does indeed reply to
customers' emails via iPhone.

Also: <http://damnyouautocorrect.com/>

~~~
lr
I am just amazed that people do not turn this feature off. It is probably the
first thing I do when I encounter software that tries to correct what I write.

~~~
masklinn
> I am just amazed that people do not turn this feature off.

I'm just amazed that you'd be amazed: it generally get things right (90~95%
for me, I'd say) and this means it's very good at avoiding phone-typos. It
gives the writer the ability to be slightly less attentive (since the phone
will catch and correct most small errors) and to type faster and with a lower
cognitive burden.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
One word: Swype. I find less typos than standard auto-correct and faster
anyways.

~~~
masklinn
And how well does it work with languages full of diacritics?

------
olefoo
This is amusing, more so because I could almost see Apple itself attempting to
use this concept. But, it's less cutting than several of the past Yes Men
campaigns, possibly because of the congruence between the satirized and the
satirical premise. Apple is not particularly egregious in sourcing their
materials, nor are they particularly hypocritical about their use of rare-
earth elements.

------
kefs
Umm.. Surely they meant 'hardware' here.. or else this is a double-troll..

 _As you probably know the minerals that are used in the production of various
software products have largely been extracted from mines in Africa, especially
the Congo. For the most part this mining has gone..._

------
YooLi
To me this just seems like a Greenpeace-style attention-grab by using Apple's
name.

~~~
alphabeat
Yes this is totally unlike Yes Men at all.

------
marze
I'm waiting for the Yes Men to take on airport security.

~~~
Natsu
Me too. I'm waiting until someone invents a cavity searching robot and tries
to sell it as mandatory given the fact that the TSA claims that the current
machines _cannot_ detect items hidden in body cavities.

If I had more graphics skill, I would be tempted to draw out exactly what it
would look like, but I'm envisioning a metal chair with straps and a hole in
the bottom, through which a chrome tube emerges. The end of the tube then
expands to make its passage wide enough, creating a loud, sharp, metallic
noise. Finally, a camera comes out from the center of the tube and a red LED
on it blinks.

"It wont hurt as much if you try to relax."

~~~
tcskeptic
If you are going for effect, a chair is too dignified. Maybe somthing along
the lines of a breeding stand that clamps you into a bent position "for your
safety" prior to probe insertion.

------
mikedanko
Conflict free iPhones made by Chinese slave labor. There is absolutely no way
to get past the fact that someone may have died to bring you that shiny
gadget. As disconnected as people are with their food supply, they're even
more disconnected to everything else in their homes.

